# Next-Gen Cruze Now for MY2016



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Darn, I was hoping to upgrade on the 2015's, as long as they take that time and make it not flop like the bu i'll be fine


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm actually glad that means more time to keep saving.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

This is great news for when the cruze needs repairs down the road, the price of new replacement parts & availability of salvaged engines/transmissions should make things cheaper with an extra model year. 

It makes no sense to redesign a car that is selling well and at times leading in sales.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

spacedout said:


> This is great news for when the cruze needs repairs down the road, the price of new replacement parts & availability of salvaged engines/transmissions should make things cheaper with an extra model year.
> 
> It makes no sense to redesign a car that is selling well and at times leading in sales.


I honestly hope they keep the redesigning to a minimum, I truly enjoy the cruze's styling and hope they simply further modernize it. Love the look of the new Impala and that's saying something as I have never liked a design of an Impala before, so I trust they wont screw it up (hopefully...)

Oh and also maybe an optional engine with more punch to it


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

As long as it means the next one will be a revolution instead of an evolution, that's fine with me.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*2016 Chevrolet Cruze*

I'd prefer GM take an extra year to get the car just right out of the box, rather then to be witness to another Malibu refresh debacle.

_*Chevrolet people:*_ Take your time, sweat the details until you think you'll drop and engineer and build us a cutting-edge market leader that trumps everything in class with features and value and that makes us all proud (..._and repeat Cruze customers_).

P.S. Let the Corvette chassis and suspension specialists work their magic on what I hope will be my next new car.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Cool. 4 model years really isn't a long lifetime for a model anyway. 

Hopefully this means sweet new powertrains are in the works for the redesign 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Maybe a 1.6T would sweeten the 2015?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

rmass09 said:


> Darn, I was hoping to upgrade on the 2015's, as long as they take that time and make it not flop like the bu i'll be fine


Same here I guess it gives me an extra year to save up.

Hope Chevy at least gives the 2015 Cruze some new options.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Maybe even a Cruze SS for 2016.

I settle for at least a coupe or hatchback version.

Are you listening GM?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The current Cruze design has been driving around since 2009, so 2014 will be the 6 years. Also, I'm not really surprised since GM has already tested and reported the EPA numbers for the 2014 ECO AT and 2014 LS, LT, and LTZs and those numbers are identical to the 2013s.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Don't Mess with Success!*



2013Cruze said:


> Hope Chevy at least gives the 2015 Cruze some new options.


A refreshed and less timid exterior color palette, more comfortable seat cushions and redesigned 1LT alloy wheels is all the current iteration needs ... well that and a bit more usable torque for the 1.8L engine here in North America. Otherwise don't mess with the car as it's darn near perfect _(especially the interior design, layout and execution)_.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Maybe even a Cruze SS for 2016.
> 
> I settle for at least a coupe or hatchback version.
> 
> Are you listening GM?


Just a 2.0 in a cruze 4 door please I wont buy unless a 4 door car.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> A refreshed and less timid exterior color palette, more comfortable seat cushions and redesigned 1LT alloy wheels is all the current iteration needs ... well that and a bit more usable torque for the 1.8L engine here in North America. Otherwise don't mess with the car as it's darn near perfect _(especially the interior design, layout and execution)_.


I like to at least see a wheel change for 2015 Cruze on all trims and MyLink 2.0


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

AWESOME. I'm glad they're holding on to my favorite design. I know we've been worried about some of the exterior changes in the new body style.

The crew at Lordstown did seem very indecisive about the D2SC despite them needing to keep quiet about it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I've noticed the Sonic seems to be a model year ahead of the Cruze for electronics and safety features.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

This is pretty good news! This gives me more time to hopefully buy the current styled Cruze which I like. As long as Chevy doesn't go decontenting the 2014 and 2015 Cruzes and continues to make Quality Control and other highly reported issue fixes, then I don't have a major issue with them holding off on the next gen Cruze.

The next gen cruze better knock our socks off even more so and GM/Chevy better truly do those 4 million miles of testing on them before their release that they claimed they did on the current cruzen, lol! I personally feel GM should be talking to long time Cruze owners as well as the longtime, influential, Cruze obsessed, Cruzetalk members (you know who you are and yes I'm one of them, lol) and getting our thoughts and opinions about the makings of the new Cruze. Who better than us to know what would make the next gen Cruze an immediate success?!

Believe it or not, I believe the things we have said on this forum have been read, documented and taken back to GM/Chevy whom has then governed themselves accordingly and made the necessary fixes or changes or at least put it on their "to-do" list and if not, than they should start, lol! 

I think its funny that no one on this forum liked the majority of the 2015 Cruze renderings that were being released around the web and therefore we made it well known and documented on this forum and lo and behold, they decide to delay the release of the next gen for another year so they can get everything right. Yeah, that was all us, lol!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I guess we will find out next year ! So stay tuned to this channel , and by all means drool .


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

It will be interesting to see what happens! just gives me more time to pay off this one anyway. besides I'm waiting for the Cruze Eco-D wagon version


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

The old GM is slowly creeping it's way back into the new GM. The current Cruze is doing "good enough" so we'll let it keep going to save money. Even the Cavalier saw two minor interior and exterior refreshes between 1995-2004. Sorry guys, I don't see this as a positive. More model years exactly like ours and we can watch resale plummet even further.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

mcg75 said:


> The old GM is slowly creeping it's way back into the new GM. The current Cruze is doing "good enough" so we'll let it keep going to save money. Even the Cavalier saw two minor interior and exterior refreshes between 1995-2004. Sorry guys, I don't see this as a positive. More model years exactly like ours and we can watch resale plummet even further.


I agree. If you didn't really know much about the current Cruze besides exterior colors from model year to model year you wouldn't be able to tell apart a 2011 Cruze LTZ RS from a 2014 Cruze LTZ RS.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> I agree. If you didn't really know much about the current Cruze besides exterior colors from model year to model year you wouldn't be able to tell apart a 2011 Cruze LTZ RS from a 2014 Cruze LTZ RS.


Yeah, I agree with that. 

If they are going to delay the next gen cruze and keep the current style for a year longer, they at least need to do the little things like add back all the things they deleted from the Cruzen throughout the last 4 years, such as, the 8 way power seats, the glove box light, the map pockets, etc. 

They could also add subtle changes like adding guidance lines to the back up camera, they could give us a better designed splash shield, they could add more apps to the Mylink system, and they could give 1LT owners the option to buy the radio with the Mylink Nav and at least offer a few more exterior and interior color choices. This would at least tie us over until the next gen cruze gets here. 

Also I think it would be a good idea to make the 2015 Cruze the best one yet by adding all the stuff mentioned above because when the next gen cruze comes out, I don't know how many people are going to jump on a first year production Cruze given all the problems the current Cruze had when it was first released here in the states especially because some of those same problems still haven't been fully fixed!!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Those are all of the reasons we say Buyer Beware .
Come on down to feel the pain starks !


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Nothing says there won't be some changes for 2015, for all we know we could see a new engine next year. GM previously has put new engines in cars a year before a redesign or facelift. Heck they changed the Navigation to a better one after 2011 and cut the option cost in half, added a touch screen interface stereo & mylink in 2013+ cars. 


As for resale an extra model year will make no difference in value, the car is already high volume enough to cause a flooded market, good thing people like nice cars that are fun to drive and get great MPG.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

With the new Forte out for 2014, the new Corolla and Mazda 3 due out, I can't help but wonder if Chevy waiting another year on a redesign might have them fall behind. How long will the current Cruze remain competitive with new redesigns from its competition?


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Also, have the option for EITHER leather or cloth seats in BOTH colors for the 2LT and LTZ trims!, NOT just black leather. I really wanted to go with the 2LT with the nicer
looking alloys, but I absolutely do NOT want leather, especially in black!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

BowtieGuy said:


> With the new Forte out for 2014, the new Corolla and Mazda 3 due out, I can't help but wonder if Chevy waiting another year on a redesign might have them fall behind. How long will the current Cruze remain competitive with new redesigns from its competition?


Good point, which is why if they are going to delay the next gen Cruze another year, they better be making some kind of improvements in at least the safety and/or tech department. Adding more paint and interior color options is always a good thing too. Also a couple more wheel options could tie us over quite well too.

They also could/should make ordering any of the wheel options a choice. I should be able to order my 1LT with the LTZ rims if I want or my 2LT with the eco rims and so on and so on. All these things are ways Chevy could make delaying the next gen cruze work for them and for the consumer.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> they better be making some kind of improvements in at least the safety and/or * tech department * .


I have been told by a very reliable source that works for General Motors that in the pipeline on the upcoming model years with the Mylink 2.0 radios GM is going to have its own version of an app store where you can buy and download apps to your screen such as facebook, twitter, nav apps and other cool apps. They will also have a permanent wifi hot spot that will have a one time fee paid to At&T or whatever carrier they decide to go with and also when you buy your new car during the free trial period of OnStar if you download the Remotelink app for your phone that even after the 6 month trial is over that you still get the features that are on your key fob for free for 5 full years!! (ie: lock, unlock, trunk, panic, and remote start) From what I understand the late MY14's and the MY15's will have this option..


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

WhiteAndBright said:


> I have been told by a very reliable source that it is in the pipeline on the upcoming model years with the Mylink 2.0 radios GM is going to have its own version of an app store where you can buy and download apps to your screen such as facebook, twitter, nav apps and other cool apps. They will also have a permanent wifi hot spot that will have a one time fee paid to At&T or whatever carrier they decide to go with and also when you buy your new car during the free trial period of OnStar if you download the Remotelink app for your phone that even after the 6 month trial is over that you still get the features that are on your key fob for free for 5 full years!! (ie: lock, unlock, trunk, panic, and remote start) From what I understand the late MY14's and the MY15's will have this option..


Nice! That's what I'm talking about! Yes, I have put up many articles on here about the 2.0 Mylink and this Chevy App store so i'm very excited about it and can't wait to see it in action because I have been following it closely as possible. 

However, as good of news as this is, it sucks for the 2013 and early 2014 Cruze buyers that have/will have the current Mylink system! What upgrades if any will be available for their Mylink? I don't like how Chevy/GM hasn't and does seem to have any plans/desires to update/improve the current Mylink systems, which is very frustrating and disappointing to say the least. Im sure GM could have it so that Cruzes with the current Mylink system could plug in a USB and download some of these new apps that we'll be seeing for the 2.0 Mylink. 

The Pandora and stitcher apps available have been old news and the movie, weather, gas info apps arent special because I can just as easily get that info from my iphone. So in all reality the current Mylink has two mediocre apps and for some reason Chevy seems okay with keeping it like that while they constantly give new tech stuff to the less awesome sonic and spark, smdh!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Nice! That's what I'm talking about! Yes, I have put up many articles on here about the 2.0 Mylink and this Chevy App store so i'm very excited about it and can't wait to see it in action because I have been following it closely as possible.
> 
> However, as good of news as this is, it sucks for the 2013 and early 2014 Cruze buyers that have/will have the current Mylink system! What upgrades if any will be available for their Mylink? I don't like how Chevy/GM hasn't and does seem to have any plans/desires to update/improve the current Mylink systems, which is very frustrating and disappointing to say the least. Im sure GM could have it so that Cruzes with the current Mylink system could plug in a USB and download some of these new apps that we'll be seeing for the 2.0 Mylink.
> 
> The Pandora and stitcher apps available have been old news and the movie, weather, gas info apps arent special because I can just as easily get that info from my iphone. So in all reality the current Mylink has two mediocre apps and for some reason Chevy seems okay with keeping it like that while they constantly give new tech stuff to the less awesome sonic and spark, smdh!


So are you saying that late model 2014 or early 2015 Cruze could have MyLink 2.0?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

From what I saw holding down the voice prompt on your 2014 Cruze should activate SIRI. Pressing and holding in MY 13 and below does absolutely nothing  

If GM is looking at this thread

*Can we get body colored radio trans dash and door pieces to match the 2 tone seats?
*Wheel options 17 and up for 1 and 2 lt non RS (and better hubcaps for the LS)
*Why the **** is it called a Cruze and Cruise control is not across the board? 
*LS model with auto is underpowered 
*Was the FMIC placed between rad and condensor for Canadian DOT standards that prevent the EVO 9 and below from being there? 
*Bodystyle is fine, just make the rear lights a lil more agressive. Even the LS front is agressive but the ass end is kinda pretty looking.
*I would suggest a hybrid but trunk space and curb weight would suffer even if it was in the eco trim.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I think the SIRI feature is only available for the spark and sonic.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> I think the SIRI feature is only available for the spark and sonic.


 That would suck seeing they say it on their site when I selected 2014 Cruze granted my 4s is a crapshoot when using gracenote and Pandora. At times it will only play through the phones speaker.
MyLink Radio: Get to know your Chevrolet MyLink | Chevrolet 



TAKE CONTROL said:


> *Siri Eyes Free*
> 
> Chevrolet is the first vehicle manufacturer to offer Siri Eyes Free to iPhone users. Siri lets you keep your hands on the steering wheel and your eyes on the road while you access your iPhone 4S or iPhone 5 features. Siri technology lets you go hands-free to compose text messages or emails to anyone in your contact list. Siri can complete different tasks with simple voice commands. Just connect your iPhone 4S or iPhone 5 to your Chevrolet MyLink radio using Bluetooth. Press and hold the steering wheel voice activation button, and once you hear the Siri “double beep” you’re ready to begin.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*2016 Cruze Models*



2013Cruze said:


> Maybe even a Cruze SS for 2016. I 'd settle for at least a coupe or hatchback version.


A Cruze SS might be a remote possibility somewhere down the road, but I wouldn't bet the farm on it and not in 2016. No chance there'll be a coupe and the possibility of bringing a Cruze liftback to North America is highly unlikely since a strong business case can't be made for that model at this point in time. GM/Chevrolet will want to devote its' limited and precious development dollars into putting together a world-class segment leader for 2016 .... and I am trusting them to do so.



2013Cruze said:


> Are you listening GM?


*2013Cruze ....
*I do actually believe GM listens to people like us and consider ideas that are fresh and offer potential promise, but the car business is a complex, competitive and huge global undertaking with big money on the table and management cannot afford to make mistakes.


----------



## Mr. Methanol (May 21, 2013)

The LTZ needs a 1.6T option and we also need an SS version with a direct injection 2.0T. A Cruze SS would sell great without steeling sales from the Buick Verano 2.0T or Cadillac ATS 2.0T. My tuned ECO 1.4T with water methanol injection drives like a 1.6T or a higher class car. High-power lightweight engines are the way to go. Please don't make the car dimensions larger and add weight. All-New Cruze Launching December 2015 | GM Authority


----------



## chrissn89 (Feb 29, 2012)

In Aus we are really lucky as we have the 1.6 turbo and Mytouch 2.0 with Siri eyes free in our MY14 model cruzes


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Redesigning a car isn't easy. I suspect GM wants to be able to bring the new Cruze platform out worldwide in the same model year. GM is building a new assembly plant in Europe for the next Cruze trim and it is very possible there have been delays there.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

chrissn89 said:


> In Aus we are really lucky as we have the 1.6 turbo and Mytouch 2.0 with Siri eyes free in our MY14 model cruzes


That's not fair.

Maybe if you have MyLink 2.0 for 2014 maybe we will get MyLink 2.0 for 2015 Cruze then.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*2016 Cruze Station Wagon?*



2013Cruze said:


> Maybe even a Cruze SS for 2016. I'd settle for at least a coupe or hatchback version. Are you listening GM?





UlyssesSG said:


> A Cruze SS might be a remote possibility somewhere down the road, but I wouldn't bet the farm on it and not in 2016. No chance there'll be a coupe and the possibility of bringing a Cruze liftback to North America is unlikely since a strong business case can't be made for that model at this point in time.





UlyssesSG said:


> Actually, I do believe GM listens to people like us and considers ideas that are fresh and offer potential promise.


What I neglected to mention in my earlier post is that of all the Cruze models offered worldwide, I believe it's the Cruze station wagon (estate car, waggon) that could garner significant sales in the USA and Canada. I recognize this isn't perhaps welcome news to enthusiasts, but it's true. When one looks objectively at North American wagon sales_ (see Automotive News)_, one quickly notes that the overall numbers aren't small and that Subaru and Volkswagen own the game ... particularly Subaru with its' Outback. In fact Subaru dealers nationwide have never had it so good and the Outback wagon is flying off their car lots, selling in record numbers. Chevrolet, with its' well-established and far-reaching marketing presence in North America could capture and grow a healthy chunk of overall North American station wagon sales if they chose to enter the game with the Cruze ... and I believe they could do this without cannibalizing sales from the next-gen Equinox.

_Please note:_ I've purposely left out BMW and Volvo because their sales numbers are small and their price points too high to be considered as affordable mainstream options.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Interest in wagons is more or less dead. Acura sold just a handful of the TSX wagon here after introducing it. Volvo, one of the best-selling station wagons ever here in the 80s-90s, DROPPED their V70 from the market entirely in 2012.

The surviving XC70 and Outback are more of a "crossover" variant than much else. Most Subaru buyers are ones that have owned a wagon before - or those that have owned a Subaru for 10 years and are going back for another (much like loyal Camry/Accord buyers). The Jetta Sportswagon...well, not sure what will happen to that, but it's not hugely popular either, but is praised for its interior.

I think the crossover market is here to stay for a good 10-20 years, after the truck-based big SUV is dying off. 

I would love to see a Cruze hatchback here though. Small "warm" hatchbacks are gaining popularity quickly. The "hot hatch" in Europe is sought after by many car enthusiasts that don't want to pay the taxes on a larger-engined V6/V8 sports car, yet still want something to drive. The Vauxhaul Astra VXR is based on the same platform as the Cruze, and some have reviewed the new model as the best "hot hatch" over there. Small hatchbacks like the Focus and Mazda3 have actually sold very well here in the last 5-10 years.


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

I am an oddball amongst my friends. I love hatchs and small wagons. I previously had a 03 2zz vibe gt and an 04 1zz base vibe loved them both. The 2zz with adjustable cam gears, full intake and exhaust and unichip was surprisingly fast car. My hhr was roomy and i actually enjoyed the visual tie ins to old 49 chevy panel but drove about the same as one. I also relish diesel powered small cars. The GTD golf sounds amazing im willing to sacrifice a few 10ths accel for great mileage. the 335d while out of my price range was another awesome diesel offering here. I am glad GM decided to bring the 2.0d over for the cruze, If i could get one in a hatch that would be the perfect combo


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

If the 2015 cruze doesn't get it, I hope the 2016 Cruze get a sunglasses holder like this one...http://www.ferntreegullykia.com.au/...13/05/KIA_Cerato_Overhead-sunglasses-case.jpg


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> If the 2015 cruze doesn't get it, I hope the 2016 Cruze get a sunglasses holder like this one...http://www.ferntreegullykia.com.au/...13/05/KIA_Cerato_Overhead-sunglasses-case.jpg


I just want two things for the 2015 Cruze first one is white diamond tricoat and MyLink 2.0.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sunglasses holder? Lets actually get a tint trip that we won't need sunglasses for. Still blown away that there is no tint strip or like the fords with dot matrix strip. As for Subaru outback, they killed off the least popular Legacy wagon years ago and released it overseas with a Boxer Diesel. Wagon was the only fold down rear seats unless you got a full out Spec B.


----------



## Pajoas (Jul 24, 2013)

My cruze has a tint strip I took out the windshield on the way home from the lot lol. At least its easy to tell it apart from other ones, when I had it at the dealer for an airbag recall I didn't have to ask which one was mine when they parked in the lot with a bunch of other cruze's


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Sunglasses holder? Lets actually get a tint trip that we won't need sunglasses for. Still blown away that there is no tint strip or like the fords with dot matrix strip.


If I recall correctly, the Cruzes used to come with the tint strip but somewhere along the line it looks like it too was decontented from the cruze. Just another thing to add to the Cruze's decontented list!! I know a few members said you have to now special request the tint strip when ordering a cruze from factory, but im not sure if even possible or not. Someone should look into it and see what they can find out. 

I would also love for the 2015/2016 Cruzes to get the side mirror turn signal indicators (the ones inside the glass) as well as right side blind spot alert indicator. Maybe the company thats doing those cool Benz style taillights for the cruze could also work on making some LED side mirror turn signal indicators?!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I want power folding mirrors.

And the shutters should be on all Cruze models, like other manufacturers have done.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> I want power folding mirrors.
> 
> And the shutters should be on all Cruze models, like other manufacturers have done.



Personally I'm not wowed by power folding mirrors and wouldn't mind seeing them not on the Cruze so that Chevy could spend the money to address some much more needed tech updates. 

I personally like the manual folding ones that the Cruze has now because they have the break-away capabilities in all situations. Do the power folding mirrors allow for manual break away capabilities when the cars with them are not in park?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

There is how-tos for the turn sig mirrors if you feel up to it. There are a few vids on youtube on how to do it. Then again, does anyone know if the Buick has the same mirror shape and size and if they have turn sigs? I prefer the heated auto dim ones found on the Escalade. Turn and blind spot is optional to me. Heated because this is like the 1st car in ages I had w/o it. When the dew covers my back window and mirrors it takes longer to back up and go. Auto dim because I always get stuck in front of a jacked up pick up in PA or some ass clown who puts blue bulbs in and drives hibeams all the time.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The regal mirrors look almost like ours exactly and have the external turn sigs.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Sunglasses holder? Lets actually get a tint trip that we won't need sunglasses for. Still blown away that there is no tint strip or like the fords with dot matrix strip. As for Subaru outback, they killed off the least popular Legacy wagon years ago and released it overseas with a Boxer Diesel. Wagon was the only fold down rear seats unless you got a full out Spec B.


My Aussie Cruze has a standard tint strip, bought new August 12.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You Aussies have all of the good stuff Darn Dang Ding . But you do pay more for them to begin with !


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I got the Korean Cruze sunglasses holder on eBay a few months back and use it every day. One of my best mods to date, makes it SO easy. Only downside, which it would be with any overhead sunglasses holder, is they do get a tad hot sitting up there during the day. When it was 90+ out, making the car much warmer inside, I usually had to blow on them a little bit in order to put them on my face.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Only downside, which it would be with any overhead sunglasses holder, is they do get a tad hot sitting up there during the day. When it was 90+ out, making the car much warmer inside, I usually had to blow on them a little bit in order to put them on my face.


That's a chance I would gladly take and suffer from to get a overhead sunglasses holder. Haha


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> I got the Korean Cruze sunglasses holder on eBay a few months back and use it every day. One of my best mods to date, makes it SO easy. Only downside, which it would be with any overhead sunglasses holder, is they do get a tad hot sitting up there during the day. When it was 90+ out, making the car much warmer inside, I usually had to blow on them a little bit in order to put them on my face.


So it goes in that big blank space where the mic is? I see you have a 2012 so I would have to convert to pre 2013 dome light switch to use it


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Not in the center overhead...

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...rth-american-cruze-post181948.html#post181948

Indeed the color doesn't match, which really doesn't bother me since it's shadowed so much and not really visible, but since I bought the gauge pod from Jnoobs, that is also only gray and does need to be painted. So I'll do them both when I can find paint to match.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The o **** handle for drivers side dissapears?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Correct.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Never really used it and most cars don't even havea drivers handle. Don't think I would miss it but the color may iritate me like how the door on the dash doesn't match the color of the rest of the dash.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Unless you have the tan interior, it isn't a problem. It's a perfect match to the cars with gray plastic interiors.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Next-gen Chevrolet Cruze shows off its taillights in new spy photos

What you guys think?!


----------

